# Would this be good enough for a 12" deep 60l tank?



## Kyle Lambert (16 Jan 2014)

I am just wondering as im looking to make my tank look 'cleaner' and want to replace the tubes i have.

This is the item in question  Aquarium Fish Tank Clip Clamp Lamp 96 LED Light White Blue Lighting | eBay

If it is good enough what would you think the max price should be for it?

cheers


----------



## darren636 (16 Jan 2014)

I doubt it.  But until you see it in action its hard to tell


----------



## Kyle Lambert (16 Jan 2014)

im also looking at this  LED Aquarium Light 12" Hi Lumen Planted tank Single Bright | eBay

Im trying to achieve what we all would like to achieve i guess, something that works, looks good and is cheap!


----------



## darren636 (17 Jan 2014)

The second is a beamswork. It should do the job. But getting close to the price of the new light bar on Ian holdich's journal. Check it out.  " back to my roots"


----------

